# Steelhead season over...in need of trout



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Now that its warm and the steelies are out to the lake im going to need to expand my ohio trout fishing endeavors. Doing some reading and it seems the clear fork in mohican park and the mad river near columbus are my best options. so my question is...what river is best to go hit for a morning or evening? and whats a good starting point to park my truck and start up or down stream? (just want to avoid private property at all costs) i hope im not asking to much. thank you!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The clear fork river from the dam to the convergence with the black fork is all public. Most of the access is from the area around the covered bridge and camping area by the bridge or at the dam itself. I'd be surprised if you caught anything above 8", might be an occasional 10" trout. The water below the dam gets too warm in the summer and I've heard the last couple of years nothing survived. The stocking takes place in the fall and those new little guys were pretty active in the afternoon a couple of weeks ago during hatches. 
The upper clear fork stays cool and should have some decent sized fish but only has a couple spots of public land. I've only caught small fish on the upper but just started fishing it last year and I'm still exploring. Last time I was out I caught more creek chubs than anything else.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Go East P A is still stocking trout


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

IF time and gas money allows, head to PA as V Fisher said. Compared to Ohio PA dumps trout everywhere, and if you're willing to drive a little farther there's plenty of wild trout options as well. I've been doing good on a bunch of different stocked streams in PA the past 2 months, and there's still some in-season stockings left to be done(but there's still lots of fish left from the pre-season stockings). Love living close to the border! 

I've fished the Clear Fork once, but it was in June or July. Fished below pleasant hill and only caught bluegills(nice ones though) in some slower water. No trout. Seems like a nice stream to fish, just didn't strike me as being a good stream for trout though. I'm planning on hitting the upper stretches this summer.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

There have been some good suggestions here. I found that the best option to catch trout is to get a membership at a trout club. I bought a membership at Rockwell Springs in Castalia/Clyde. I can go there and catch a dozen trout in no time on the fly.

It's stocked just like all of the other options mentioned. There's two differences; you will catch fish...and a lot and they will be of size, and it will cost you some cash.

If you look at the big picture as to how much you would spend driving to these other places the cost ends up being close to the same...depending on how much you fish. Let me know if you're interested in a membership.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

I just checked their webpage out! looks very nice! im moving in a few months (away from ohio) so any memberships are not in my future and from rocky river (where i live) to the club is farther than the Mohican. Thanks though! im sure you guys get tons of business out there.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

That should only take you an hour to get there from Rocky River. I live in Elmore and I can be there in 1 hour and 15 minutes. To get to the club it takes me 35 minutes.

Where are you moving?


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Headed west to Park City, UT


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

If I were you, I'd fish both the Clear Fork and the Mad, and maybe even make a PA(or MI?) trip as well. Do it all if time and funds alow before you leave, and of course fish for trout out in Utah!!!!!(be sure to post pics!)


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I just googled "Park City Utah trout fishing".....I'm jealous!


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

haha Just below park city is the Provo River and just north is the Weber. Both pretty great year round fisheries. Have to travel up to idaho to get into any steel though. 4 hour trip. And yes fishinnick...that is my plan for the time im still here. get it while i can.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Out of curiousity, what is the annual membership fee for Rockwell Springs. I have looked at a few others, and they are around $1000+ other fees.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Out of curiousity, what is the annual membership fee for Rockwell Springs. I have looked at a few others, and they are around $1000+ other fees.


The initiation fee is $3000. The yearly fee for a senior membership (40+) is $950. If you're under 40 the yearly fee is $475 but you still have to pay the $3000 initiation. However, if you're a junior member you don't have to pay the $3000 at once. If for example you're 30 then you have 10 years until you turn 40 you can divide the $3000 by 10 and only pay $300 per year.

Then if you want to catch and release fish there is another fee and you can get a family fishing which entails another fee as well. If you don't have a catch and release then you have to keep everything that you catch at $4 or so a pound.

If you want to catch fish Rockwell is the way to go. They have their own hatchery and stock fish constantly. Plus a very nice restaurant/bar and fly shop and various other things.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Rock 

The rivers around are full of Smallies there just as fun as trout.


----------

